# Stainless 2 story (56K warning)



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Finishing up involved deciding how I wanted the stainless to look. Mainly how much elbow and time to be invested.
A brushed finish using flapper wheels (imo) is the easiest option. Also that allowed sanding of the tubing to remove the grade markings and dressing of the welds as needed. Polished is a lot of work and water marks end up being a PITA. Bike and boat projects have caused me to drift away from highly polished finishes due to the maintenance and total hours involved. Our kitchen appliances are all brushed stainless and my wife liked that option too. Good to go brushed roud:







































Lighting was originally all going to be cheap and locally aquired. With the strut hangers for the lower tank being 10" above the rim on a standard 55g 2 - 2x40T12 shop fixtures are used with GE plant and aquarium bulbs. 
(I'll see how this works out)









The upper was originally 2x32T8 until I read a thread on cheap T5HO hydroponic fixtures. Reviewing the thread 48T5HO single bulb alum reflector units (included 65K bulb) were $49 shipped so change #1 to da plan.
















The fixture is designed to be daisy chained so that too was a cool feature.









Designing a stand without a cabinet for the first time all the hardware is exposed. I also stayed low on the first tank for stability sake. At 3" above ground on short legs for access to the top tank without needing a ladder LOL and keeping it somewhat stable a power strip and light timer won't even fit under the lower tank.

I needed a mount for the minimal hardware.
More stainless.









And the power strip has to be attached.









This was absolutely no fun at all. 
1/8" plate and #6 screws = a tooth pick of a tiny tap and stainless is a PITA to drill and tap anyway. To get thread engagement on the 1/8" plate fine thread (NF) compounds the issues.









Took two taps as I broke the first one taping two holes UGH! but got it done.









More brush work and on to the tanks.
Total time on the stand ended up being about a 1 1/2 days.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

The tanks.
Petco $1/g sale 55g tanks :smile:.
With the stand going in the living room with the 75g set I decided to match the backgrounds at least.









Mirror backed the tanks. The clear RTV goes parallel on the back of the tank sealant. 

































Nothing broken this time :icon_cool
On the 75g tanks I had the glass cut too close to size and popped one on the frame work.
Leaving an 1/8" gap along the bottom gave me breathing room on the frame and is hidden by the substrate.

The upper tank is 4 bags of Eco-Complete and 107 root tabs starting out. (1 every 3" approx.) SSTop.

The lower tank SSDirt is a modified dirt tank (hi Sara)
It deserves it's own post because how it filled is change #2 to da plan.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Sand and mineralization of the soil were originally planned for one of these tanks but that didn't work. Natural color sand (brown or tan) could not be found. Pool filter sand is TOO white, have it in a little tank and don't like it.

Hum,,,,, sandy yard hum,,,, shallow soil cap,,,

























My boy had a blast with this.

























I'm sure you can guess where this is going,,

He had to do it and I had to let him.










Water tests found the grain size too small and it packed really tight when wet (too bad so sad)



















Any hoot I referenced mineralization of the dirt.
First cheap bag, had cow poo.
Second bag, had chicken poo.
The third bag when laid out on the plastic the red ants invaded over and over again.
Tried another attempt.

















Surrendered when the ants invaded yet again repeatedly and returned to the Walstad method with additives.

The tanks had a pad installed before placing them in the stand.

























Egg crate worked really well eliminating soil creep along the glass 2yrs. ago so it was used again.









5 layers, angle cut so a point faces the glass.









Muriate of potash.









Followed by an unmixed layer of red clay (solid color dusting) topped with about 1/2" of my 'too bad so sad sand'









The edge was filled with Flourite original.









Followed by 1.5" of the dirt and another light dusting of unmixed clay.

















1/2" layer of play sand and Flourite original cap.









Total substrate depth 3".









The mess cleaned up and the nights project completed with flooding of the unplanted tank on 3/16/2011.









So rather than MTS I have another Walstad style dirt tank and this was my how to post for Sara haha. In two or three years we'll see how it holds up.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Final touches made this weekend.*

Mounted the light timer.
1/8" 316L bare wire again was used, formed into a hook.









It hangs off the swivel ring.









Plug mount, timer and cord routing.

















Both tanks are planted and with a seeded sponge in the top tank 7 small angels went swimming last night.

























I'm happy :biggrin:


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

What filtration you get?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow this is amazing DIY. Your welding job is awesome. I saw that same hydroponics light just the other day in a shop and it's a great value.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, after three times of reading this journal and seeing you say hi so many times, I had to stop in to say: "You caught me and I can't keep quiet any longer!!! I ♥ the whole project!" From the 75s, to the welded stand to the 55s to the dirt to your kid in the hole.....AND pictures I can see (hint, nonc who has probably been lurking, too) :biggrin: Between you guys, I am finally convinced on this dirt tank ordeal. 

Oh, and after seeing the pictures on the wall, I see you live up to the name wnkdracer.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

JamesHockey said:


> What filtration you get?


A single power head. Marineland Maxi-Jet 400 equipped with a sponge kit for several reasons.

I did this on my first soil tank with a DIY spraybar and had up to 50 baby angels at one time in the tank without bio issues. I think once established planted tanks contain enough bacteria to convert waste without additional media as long as the water circulates. For the cost in time to DIY the intake that was a waste the first time. The kits work out great.

Mounted high in the tank air can be allowed in without a second pump for the purpose and this little PH uses only 5w so it's cheap to run. Water clarity on my under cabinet tank never seemed to be a problem. With this one at eye level in the living room time will tell if it works long term here too. 




hydrophyte said:


> Wow this is amazing DIY. Your welding job is awesome. I saw that same hydroponics light just the other day in a shop and it's a great value.


Thanks for the comment on the project :smile:. It was actually quicker /easier than the oak cabinets and entertainment center but did indeed turn out tight and nice (imo) to look at. Those light fixtures aren't as fit and finish fancy as the higher end tank light systems but the price is great and light quality delivered to the tank by the reflector was a huge jump over the 2x32T8 with 65K bulbs. (cheaper to run too :icon_mrgr)

haha enough trouble for a Monday morning coffee break



sewingalot said:


> Okay, after three times of reading this journal and seeing you say hi so many times, I had to stop in to say: "You caught me and I can't keep quiet any longer!!! I ♥ the whole project!" From the 75s, to the welded stand to the 55s to the dirt to your kid in the hole.....AND pictures I can see (hint, nonc who has probably been lurking, too) :biggrin: Between you guys, I am finally convinced on this dirt tank ordeal.
> 
> Oh, and after seeing the pictures on the wall, I see you live up to the name wnkdracer.


:icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr Reading it three times if you missed anything just ask LOL. (or read it again hehe)
Posting a bunch of pictures make journal threads cool as much as the conversation and information I think. Glad they are big enough for ya to see too.

"dirt tank ordeal"???? dirt is easy  (we keep trying to tell ya)

Not planted tank related, but it does envolve getting wet and going fast.
Living up to the name wkndracer. (This was a DIY project too roud








*Me* in my favorite fish catcher. Top recorded speed 103mph.

I read were to you promised nonc a hair pic so here is one of those for ya too. 









where did the one for nonc get posted????


----------



## Shawnts106 (Sep 25, 2005)

> Basically assembled a variety of alternative products and gathered '****' for yet more water weed boxes.


Love this! haha


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

Fantastic job! I enjoy following and reading your posts. . you are definitely THE "wkndracer!" (and I thought me and my hubby were "weekend warriors" So welding, woodworking. . anything you don't do?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Subscribed! Awesome write up and should be really fun to watch develop.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

night9eyes said:


> Fantastic job! I enjoy following and reading your posts. . you are definitely THE "wkndracer!" (and I thought me and my hubby were "weekend warriors" So welding, woodworking. . anything you don't do?


You forgot project design, fiberglass, gelcoat, plumbing, electrical wiring and mechanical modification 
(forgot the boat build)









Thanks, haha I'm good with my hands and my mouth gets me in trouble








My hobbies follow my nature, I like speed along with creating things.

Seeing as how I'm a man and not a women the only way I can create something is using my hands 
(that's a perfect example of both







)

Jack of all trades and master of none comes to mind LOL

I have very little patience and participating in the forums is my effort at being politically correct. :smile: 
(just blew that one and glad my wife doesn't post here hahaha)


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

You DO stay busy! In my estimation, "jack of all trades" have the advantage. . .they don't have to hire someone to do the work for them :icon_mrgr (like we just did to have a stand and canopy built for my 90 gallon) 

So, planning to keep more angels in the new tank?


----------



## Granny (Feb 23, 2011)

I think you're having way too much fun. Great job. Looks great!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

night9eyes said:


> You DO stay busy! In my estimation, "jack of all trades" have the advantage. . .they don't have to hire someone to do the work for them :icon_mrgr (like we just did to have a stand and canopy built for my 90 gallon)
> 
> So, planning to keep more angels in the new tank?


silly Q for this house LOL yes to angels and they are here already. Peas from Carol on Jan 2 need new digs now that they are quarters.



Granny said:


> I think you're having way too much fun. Great job. Looks great!










your very kind and yes I am :smile:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> :icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr Reading it three times if you missed anything just ask LOL. (or read it again hehe)
> Posting a bunch of pictures make journal threads cool as much as the conversation and information I think. Glad they are big enough for ya to see too.
> 
> "dirt tank ordeal"???? dirt is easy  (we keep trying to tell ya)
> ...


I don't think I like the ants at your house cause they are not nice to ruin your MTS and now I am scared to look in my bucket of mud for critters. 

Will you guys come and hold my hand while I pour the mud in the tank this summer? Cause I am scared. Dirt isn't easy. It if were, I'd be done already and it's going on over eight months. :help:

Nice boat! Super sweet. Do you go out a lot? I would sleep on that thing. Oh, and awesome hair! How long have you been growing it? Does your wife tease it and braid it? I do believe you just moved up in my friend list for it, Mike. 



> I read were to you promised nonc a hair pic so here is one of those for ya too.
> 
> 
> where did the one for nonc get posted????


In the shack (my 55 gallon journal if you are that interested.) Kara's (Karackle) on there, too. We were cool punk rockers!

Oh, and just because I have an actual question about your journal (can you believe it?): Are you worried about the too bad so sad sand becoming compacted?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

You posted a Harley, and no info on that puppy!

My ride in 6 months










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> In the shack (my 55 gallon journal if you are that interested.) Kara's (Karackle) on there, too. We were cool punk rockers!


Here a stupid pic of me 










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Will you guys come and hold my hand while I pour the mud in the tank this summer? Cause I am scared. Dirt isn't easy. It if were, I'd be done already and it's going on over eight months. :help:


Careful what you wish for. My family will be in Maben the week of July 4th. and again for 2 weeks in October.


sewingalot said:


> Nice boat! Super sweet. Do you go out a lot? I would sleep on that thing. Oh, and awesome hair! How long have you been growing it? Does your wife tease it and braid it? I do believe you just moved up in my friend list for it, Mike.


Thanks :redface: that boat is my pride of the water baby group. We use to go create terror at least once a week but my son is afraid of it :icon_frow so it sits in the back shop most of the time now. :icon_frow
Before my daughter moved to Miami we wore it out LOL

The hair is a story for several reasons. Grown for 10 years the second time and gone again now for good because it almost killed me riding the M2. (*VERY* Short version, final chapter actually) Riding rural roads at a rather high maintained rate of speed. Honestly guessing 95 or 105 up to 145 just rolling corners (what I call real fun :biggrin Yes I was wearing a helmet and leathers. My ponytail (down to my belt) was tucked into the jacket collar. Turning my head working the corners the hair worked it's way up and out , pulled my head up and back and I almost lost it that day. Locks of Love (hair for cancer kids) got my tail the next week.




sewingalot said:


> In the shack (my 55 gallon journal if you are that interested.) Kara's (Karackle) on there, too. We were cool punk rockers!


Thanks for the heads up! I did indeed go look.



sewingalot said:


> Oh, and just because I have an actual question about your journal (can you believe it?): Are you worried about the too bad so sad sand becoming compacted?


No because it's just a thin layer covering just the clay and potash




JamesHockey said:


> You posted a Harley, and no info on that puppy!


Yeah I did, kinda on purpose and not LOL posted three actually.
Doing the picks on the stand and tank prep caught my Harley Buell's and on purpose with the WV cabin shot with my son.

Volcanic Blue 1998 M2 Cyclone (like the red boat it's my baby monster killer:icon_eek
Mikuni flat slide carb, Baker 6 speed tranny pack, european final drive pulley set, S&S Sidewinder Stroker Kit. The cases were sent back to Wisconsin and line bored. The motor is over square at about 92ci (they start stock @72ci) the bike weighs 440lbs.

Volcanic Blue or Red (both body sets) 1999 1203 injected X1 basic stock Buell with aftermarket exhaust and programmable ignition module.

2001 Dyna Super Glide.
95ci factory kit and aftermarket yada yada (long list like the M2)

Might as well more or less finish the list and get it over with.
18' 1977 Raysoncraft flat bottom V drive (another boat) 428fe Ford big block powered with a center squirting Holley.
2004 Honda Rancher 450 w/lift kit, tweaked carb and aftermarket wheel set.
2005 Honda Rubicon 500 still stock.
Those are the current runners and I'm not listing the 'do it yourself kits' in the shop. 
The house where we currently hide is 2200sf and my detached shops total 1940sf so my dream of hobby room for projects is reality. 
(yes I can stay busy)

haha a post with no pics


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> silly Q for this house LOL yes to angels and they are here already. Peas from Carol on Jan 2 need new digs now that they are quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it was silly, I couldn't help myself! It's like me. . .just purchased some from David (Angelfish USA) to add to my stock from Carol! About to set up a 90 gallon for them. Like there will ever be any other "featured fish" in my house too! LOL!!

For now it'll be just 2 tank of angels, but I think my husbands already caught on that this won't be the end of it!:hihi:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrat's on another glass box and joining the angel addicted masses.
Now that your getting into better quality fish remember Flubendazole and Levamisole entry treatments and quarantine to protect your 'purdy' fish.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Really nice stand. Probably my favorite one other than ADA ones.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> Careful what you wish for. My family will be in Maben the week of July 4th. and again for 2 weeks in October.


That's a hop, skip and a jump away. I've been meaning to get down in that area of WV but I am usually more central when we go exploring. By the way, you are more than welcome to come visit. I'd even cook for you and your family a real country dinner. Yeah, I'm that scared of dirt that I am willing to cook. :biggrin:



> Thanks :redface: that boat is my pride of the water baby group. We use to go create terror at least once a week but my son is afraid of it :icon_frow so it sits in the back shop most of the time now. :icon_frow
> Before my daughter moved to Miami we wore it out LOL


You're son will hopefully grow out of it. Have you thought about taking him out and going reallllllly slow until he's comfortable? Probably have, but a thought just in case. How many kids do you have, just the two?



> The hair is a story for several reasons. Grown for 10 years the second time and gone again now for good because it almost killed me riding the M2. (*VERY* Short version, final chapter actually) Riding rural roads at a rather high maintained rate of speed. Honestly guessing 95 or 105 up to 145 just rolling corners (what I call real fun :biggrin Yes I was wearing a helmet and leathers. My ponytail (down to my belt) was tucked into the jacket collar. Turning my head working the corners the hair worked it's way up and out , pulled my head up and back and I almost lost it that day. Locks of Love (hair for cancer kids) got my tail the next week.


:icon_eek: After that, I'd be cutting my hair, too. So you know that I want an updated picture now that you mentioned it, right? :icon_wink Speaking of Locks of Love, I don't share this freely, but I've done this twice now (right after the wedding) and after my grandfather died of cancer. It's a great cause, isn't it? It's something I'll never regret. Did you keep the 'stache?

Oh, and speaking of pictures, will you get some closeups soon of the fish and plants? I want to see more inside the tank now!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

ahhh, just like a women demanding more,,, plz don't attack I'll post some after I get home from the Dr with the boy. I'll turn him loose with the camera. 
(just th two kids, +th big one with all the high price toy's,, I'm winning so far:biggrin


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Since you are going to post pictures, I'll behave. But I will tell you, be grateful I'm in a good mood....and that I'll agree that I am demanding. :hihi: Sounds like your wife has three kids, not two. Oh, yeah. I'm supposed to behave.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Confusing night*

Nine days flooded and the first full water test was a COMPLETE surprise. 
The bad baby wasn't what was expected.

Pretty colors yippie! NOT!









SSTop ((the upper tank) the name for it in my tank tracking spreadsheet) 4 bags of Eco-Complete.
Flooded with straight RO on 3/14 and a full volume change on 3/16.
Set water parameters on 3/19 with the following;
32grams of GLA ultimate booster
4.4grams (1tsp) A&H baking soda.
17ml CSM+B trace mix w/Fe kicker
Excel dosed 15ml
Tank tested tonight.
pH-6.8, _*NO3-40ppm*_, PO4-.25, NH3/NH4-0.25ppm , _*NO2-1.0ppm*_, 6dGH. 
Needless to say huge water change!
Filled capacity on the 55g is 43g actual and I changed 37g with RO. 
Reset parameters with 32g GLA booster and 6.7g (1-1/2tsp) BS 
Dosing trace will be in the morning.
Seeing Nitrite (NO2) in this tank really surprised me with the seeded sponge and live plants transfered in from the other tanks. I never would have thought that to happen in four days. And not in this tank, the dirt tank yes but not this one with the Eco.

Added 4tsp of salt after the WC to deal with the toxic NO2.
From D. Walstad in 2009;
_Nitrite (disscusion of nitrite toxicity in my book, p. 22) should be kept be below 0.01 ppm for chronic effects. A one-time addition of salt (1 level teaspoon uniodized salt per 10 gal) will take care of your nitrite levels quite handily. This salt concentration (about 0.015%) should not hurt plants. To make sure salt gets quickly disbursed in the tank water, I would dissolve the salt in some water and then add the resulting salt solution to the tank._

Done it before,,, did it again.


















Mirrors make picture taking fun.








only 7 little fish in the tank.

SSDirt, the lower tank soil substrate tank. 
Flooded with the water drained from SSTop on 3/16 and not changed is the quiet tank at the moment.
Eco-Complete had imparted 2dGH and 3dKH leached into the water while in the upper tank. Set water parameters on 3/16 adding only GLA booster, trace and excel;
32grams of GLA ultimate booster
17ml CSM+B trace mix w/Fe kicker
Excel dosed 15ml
Tank tested.
TDS 268ppm, pH-7.4, NO3-<5ppm, PO4-0.5, NH3/NH4-0.25ppm , NO2-0.0ppm, 6dGH, 2.5dKH. 

Some dust from the dirt collecting on the filter sponge.









No critters yet.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty colors. But really sucky water. Good thing you tested last night so that you could get it under control. Do you think the eco could be causing some of the problems? I've never used it, so I wouldn't know. How are the angels fairing during all this (love the black one up front!)? Did you make that stand for your test kits? I'll take two.  I am cracking up about the skull covered with java ferns. I didn't even know what that was in the other pictures. It's impressive. 

Also, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

:icon_mrgr Oh such silly questions you ask of me LOL yyyyeeeessss I made it 
room additions, remodels, boats, wood and metal tank stands, Pleco*ware*, free standing under*ware* drying racks  
you name it we'll figure out how to DIY 'sumten' like it. roud:

How many test tubes do you want it to hold? Next time I'm set up wood working I'll make it up for ya.roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

But what would you all do without my silly questions and banter? (I bet you'd be bored.) :biggrin: Four, I'll gladly give you money for one, send me a pm if you decide to make one (you're awesome). Room additions, eh? I've always been jealous of people like you, lol. Hmm....underware drying racks.....If it's outdoors, you are a WVian at heart.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> But what would you all do without my silly questions and banter? (I bet you'd be bored.) Four, I'll gladly give you money for one, send me a pm if you decide to make one (you're awesome). Room additions, eh? I've always been jealous of people like you, lol. Hmm....underware drying racks.....If it's outdoors, you are a WVian at heart.


Yeah my dream is to have a mailing addy up there around where my Dad is from. So, four holes and one extra to use a mixing spacer for a total of five or just four because that's what the customer ordered?

I like to load it up and use the last hole on the end for the tube I'm adding chem too. That way everything moves as it's filled and capped for the time to develop color.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Beggers can't be choosers.  I'll take whatever you want to make. Why would anyone want to be associated with this state intentionally, lol. How is the tank testing today? Or are you waiting while between tests?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

bsmith said:


> Really nice stand. Probably my favorite one other than ADA ones.


:icon_redf:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Bantering back and forth with sewing and chasing water changes I completely missed this post until today. 
High praise on the efforts, thank you very much!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Well something really weird is going on with that Eco sub tank. Moved all the kids out and did capture most of the drama. I'll upload pic's tomorrow. Looks like the seeding didn't take and the tank is cycling.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice writeup!

What did you mean about "soil creep" to the glass in dirt tanks? That you can see it and it is unsightly, so the egg-crate barrier is used to prevent this from happening?


This might surprise some people here, but I did locks of love once (a long time ago in a galaxy far far away)...


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

macclellan said:


> Nice writeup!
> What did you mean about "soil creep" to the glass in dirt tanks? That you can see it and it is unsightly, so the egg-crate barrier is used to prevent this from happening?)


Thanks :icon_cool, I'm trying to keep the details up to date as things change. A number of people reading my first dirt tank thread posted starting in '09 have PM'd thanking me and saying they used my thread as a guide of sorts trying a natural tank the first time. Awesome feeling reading those messages months after posting something.

Exactly, the use of egg-crate has kept the soil from showing through the front plate for 2 yrs. so far on my other tank.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> Well something really weird is going on with that Eco sub tank. Moved all the kids out and did capture most of the drama. I'll upload pic's tomorrow. Looks like the seeding didn't take and the tank is cycling.


Is it tomorrow enough yet? That sucks about the tank. Could it be a bad batch of eco? I think I recall reading about it messing with parameters in the past.



macclellan said:


> This might surprise some people here, but I did locks of love once (a long time ago in a galaxy far far away)...


I knew you were sweet. Awwww.



wkndracer said:


> Thanks :icon_cool, I'm trying to keep the details up to date as things change. A number of people reading my first dirt tank thread posted starting in '09 have PM'd thanking me and saying they used my thread as a guide of sorts trying a natural tank the first time. Awesome feeling reading those messages months after posting something.
> 
> Exactly, the use of egg-crate has kept the soil from showing through the front plate for 2 yrs. so faron my other tank.


I am one of those people.  How did you cut the egg crate? I actually have some of that stuff in the basement. When I tried cutting it, I sliced my hand instead. LOL.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*What my night turned into*

Well,,, after resetting the tank Wen. night I thought 24hrs. later I might see *some* change but not the colors I did. 
*** Remember *** This is the Eco sub *not* the dirt tank I'm posting about. That will be later :icon_roll.








Tubes on the left are the Eco 55g (SST) the two on the right are from the pleco pan.

That led to this.









Which led my to think of doing this.









But reality was doing this.








The hanger swivel and light reflector size worked out to be a perfect fit.
The glass covers just miss the light fixture. (pure luck)










Moved the fish in here to let the tank do whatever its going too.









After of course testing first.









The spawning pair are very mellow fish and not chasing all the new kids.









The rest of the night was picking up my mess in the office not to ruin today by leaving it. Picked up (most of it), posted the pics to the hosting site and called it a night.

















This one is the next tank needing the weed eater treatment LOL









While I've seen GH, KH rise with a new Eco sub nothing else in the way of parameter issues and that settled out in just a couple of WC's. The receiving tank for these refugees was set up in January the same way without a single hiccup. The only difference on the tank is excel dosing. Won't blame the substrate but sure wonder about it.

haha! almost forgot after posting the over grown mess,, hey sewing, just so ya know I oak plywood paneled the office and built all the cabinets too. Later when I decided to stack aquariums all over it I had to figure out how to support all that weight. 


hahaha hey nonc,,, tiny pictures LOL

edit edit; sewing I'll post a pick on how I cut the egg crate tonight :smile:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

wkndracer - how many tanks do you have? LOL. It's a dream come true. You know, I am not a fan of oak wood, usually, but you did a wonderful job on building those. (And smart way to reinforce them.)

It really sucks about the eco tank. What are your suspicions as far as what might be causing it? Interesting that the dirt tank isn't doing this (which I am relieved considering I'm going that route soon).

Thanks for the tutorial on the egg crate, by the way. I need all the help I can get (and I'm not afraid to ask, ha!)

By the way - did you kill those ducks and stuff them yourself?  You know who else liked stuffed birds? _Norman Bates_. *runs to hide behind dog*


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow! Thats an impressive room! Wish I was your neighbor. Id be able to trade you plants and fish.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Chad it would be nice to have another tanker here too.

Hi sewing,
No clue on the high nitrites I keep testing unless the excel somehow killed the small amount of bio I added.:help:

What was added setting it up;
Plants from three of my other tanks. (currently 14 water boxes flooded)
RO product water is always 2ppm out of my reservoir.
GLA Ultimate GH Booster (same or comparable to Seachem Equilibrium.)
Arm&Hammer baking soda.
Plantex CSM+B w/Fe (I add a kick of iron)
4 bags of Eco-Complete along with three of the clarifier packs.
Sponge from my current breeder tank.
107 root tabs placed at approx 3" apart and pushed to the bottom glass under 3"+ of substrate.
Thats it, nothing else went in the mix but the 7 fish.
(opps :flick: sorry you said I put six in there)

Oak is the lumber of poor mans furniture (I luv it)

Back in the day before the federal government blue lined all the coastal waters of west Florida we were duck hunters. 
Uncle, father and all three brothers. Deer hunting was OK but mud n ducks was the real deal! We had a 3 1/2 mile circuit we walked every morning running a string of marsh ponds. Every migratory water fowl on the eastern seaboard minus the Canvasback and a goose lined the game room walls both hen and drake. We (the sons) were the retrievers too not some biscuit eating fur ball. I kept a few when Dad sold that house. No need to hide the dog either. (they don't taste like chicken)
I'm not gonna tell ya what I do stuff but it ain't fowl.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> GLA Ultimate GH Booster (same or comparable to Seachem Equilibrium.)
> Arm&Hammer baking soda.
> 
> I'm not gonna tell ya what I do stuff but it ain't fowl.


:hihi: Dang, my first guess was Turkey, but thats not it either 

How come you use both? Its my understanding that you only needed one or the other?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

GH = (Ca,Mg) GLA Ultimate GH Booster (same or comparable to Seachem Equilibrium.) 
KH = Arm&Hammer baking soda.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep, that makes sense now. I dose Mg with my micro solution and Ca and soda with water changes.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> Oak is the lumber of poor mans furniture (I luv it)


That explains why I grew up around a BUNCH of oak. Maybe that's why I am avoiding it now.

You have a lot of tanks, how do you find time to do anything else? It is possible on the excel. Hopefully you get it fixed soon. 

If you stuff dogs and cats, don't tell me. That's a little too disturbing for me. We have a stuffed alligator that my dad brought back from Florida. That thing is creepy. Luckily, my brother claimed it when my mom tried to give it to me.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> You have a lot of tanks, how do you find time to do anything else? It is possible on the excel. Hopefully you get it fixed soon.


I'm going to wait out the weekend and see if it is indeed cycling. Only two of my tanks are high tech injected set ups. (hint hint) (low tech is easy LOL) (dirt is easier)

I guess I could start another thread with just my DIY stuff, and projects too. I'm confident I could fill the first page or two LOL. There's always time to do the things you enjoy if you try.

Maintaining the sites G/PG rating: "I stuff my belly when I eat good food and my tanks with fish and weeds so I have to add more tanks."  And, "I stuff my shops with stuff to work on".

1940's and 50's oak was the cheap furniture (not anymore).
Hence the phrase "Oak is poor mans furniture" My Mother taught me that one. Being from New England she likes Mahogany, Cherry, Birds Eye Maple and the other hardwoods. Told me Granny turned her nose up at oak stuff.
That's something else I really like, old furniture. To the right of the tank in this thread is a gentleman's shaving chest (not sure exactly how old) It was made back when pitchers and bowls were in use before running water. The locks in the drawer fronts are wedge fit, hammered pin skeleton key locks.
I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

sewingalot said:


> I knew you were sweet. Awwww.


Um, I meant the part about having to have really long hair. Everyone here already knows how sweet and kind and I am.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Actually, I was eyeballing that chest earlier wondering if that was what it was. My great-grandpa had something very similar. I'm with your mom, I like the cherry, mahogany, maple woods. I also like dark finishes. Probably to pretend I'm rich. 

Hopefully it is still cycling and that there will be no more problems. Is the dirt tank giving you any problems at all? I am suspecting not since you aren't saying much about it.

Mac, I'd believe the long hair quicker than the kindness.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*today's doda*

Well the parameters are still weird.
SST; 6.6pH, NO3 20ppm (rising), NO2 1ppm (stable yuck!), NH3/NH4 0.0. 
The pH is too low based on how much baking soda I've added.
SSD (dirt tank) 7.0pH, zero readings across the board.
I may end up plopping a couple of fish in here (IDK)

OK, Another (sort of) DIY for my fans of the nonsense junk I put together. Power heads are ugly as is most equipment in the tank on that most agree. While everybody else is posting for bigger filters and more flow I'm trying the other way and it seems to work for me. Anyway hiding ugly equipment.

I've been doing this for years.
Required stuff is a short list. Rubber bands and Java.
This is a new one starting out.

























Java is a tough SOB of a plant once it decides to attach.
I'm on a well so even using a hose and spray nozzle here I don't hurt the plant cleaning the sponge.

This one is out for cleaning and then placement in the new SSD tank.
right









center









left









In the tank









Now where did that ugly power head go???

Java fern that we consider a slow growing plant with all the flow through the sponge covers it in just a few months.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Love the java moss idea on the powerhead. Thats pretty impressive.

Where did you get your blue angels? I'm guessing they are a Ken Kennedy strain?

J


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi J 
Those fish are from Carol on TAFF II, 
Baskington on Aquabid. Super fish and an awesome breeder.
http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg300/baskington/


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That is a great idea! I want to make one now. Do the rubber bands ever rot/break on you in the water? I'm trying to decide if thread would work better.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> That is a great idea! I want to make one now. Do the rubber bands ever rot/break on you in the water? I'm trying to decide if thread would work better.


The rubber bands break in a month or two but by then the java roots have taken hold. The photo of the one on the sink I was replacing had just had the broken rubber band removed.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That makes sense. Do you normally leave the sponge alone after that or does it need replaced so often? I am liking this idea for one of my future projects. Oh and when you have time between now and 2014 when I set up my tank, would you mind telling me what to use to cut that egg crate? So far I've stabbed myself with a knife, pair of scissors, and needle nose pliers....I'm that handy.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> That makes sense. Do you normally leave the sponge alone after that or does it need replaced so often? I am liking this idea for one of my future projects. Oh and when you have time between now and 2014 when I set up my tank, would you mind telling me what to use to cut that egg crate? So far I've stabbed myself with a knife, pair of scissors, and needle nose pliers....I'm that handy.


Never yet to replace a sponge but they get moved to other tanks.

wire cutters, didn't forget just got busy and when I catch up the wife is busy, I'll enlist the boy today,,, promise. It does leave a sharp edge even when broken. This plastic is very much like pvc pipe in nature.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool. Easy filtration. No hurry on the project. Seriously. I'm like eons away. Just need some guidance.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Oh and when you have time between now and 2014 when I set up my tank, would you mind telling me what to use to cut that egg crate? So far I've stabbed myself with a knife, pair of scissors, and needle nose pliers....I'm that handy.


I intend on bringing the wife, the kid AND tools.
We can set that tank up the week of July 4,2011 then have a hillbilly lunch. Tell your hubby I can say hillbilly cause my Dad's from there.:hihi:

Wire cutters seem to work the best for me.









































I only cut it on an angle when it's going against the glass.
Cutting straight across then snapping off the tabs while wearing gloves gets rid of the sharpe edge for everything else.

HTH

On a tanking note the upper tank was cycling and it completed the process today. Last night I tested NO2 0.25.
Tonight after getting the nirate reading down with a water change.
TDS 187, ph 7.2, NO3 10ppm, PO4 0.5ppm, 3dGH, 2dKH
yup! yup! I'm doin th' dance!

Added 10 Pygmy Cory (_Corydoras pygmaeus_) and I know that really does not even add up to one REAL fish but tomorrow is another night.
YIPPIE (I love it when a new tank is safe for fish) :smile:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you sooo much for the visual! I am a picture book learner. :hihi: I kind of feel stupid not thinking about using the wire cutters, now. LOL. 

Haha, yea immediate family in WV means you are an honorary hillybilly.  Dude, you just reminded me of Hillbilly Hotdogs! If you ever do actually come up this way, we'll take you out to eat there. There are too of them, one is an actual school bus. I bet you guys would get a kick out of it. And you'll quickly learn why this town is called the unhealthiest city in America. 

Great news on the tank!! Are you going to try and add back the angels all at once or a few at a time? Where do you find such neat fish? Around here you are lucky to find otos.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Wkndracer, awesome thread! And I feel lucky to have 2 tanks...


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanx BD.

Updated the stocking today moving critters around.
Shifted six Carol selects from the 20g tall in the office today.









First and last time for a look at these midgets because pics in tank aren't they're thing. 11 Harbrosus Cory bringing the total on true pygmy's to 21 / 10 Pygmaeus, 11 Harbrosus compliments of ZID ZULANDER 
(great vendor right here on TPT)









Plants are doing great and growth on what's in it is almost double since planting the tank.

















































The color in the pinoy and pariaba still blow my mind looking at young ones developing.









The dirt tank is still being quite.
Levels still bottomed out showing not a sign of anything yet.
Flooded for two weeks now.









Growth is good though.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love how the dirt tank is just sitting there like the good son while you fight with the parameters on the other tank. It amuses me for some reason. Not that I like that your other tank was misbehaving, lol.

Those pinoy are gorgeous. Are you breeding those as well? Every time I look at an angelfish my heart beats quicker. Haha, how corny is that? I love them that much. :tongue: 

Those little cories are great! I am wanting some now.  How did the fish fair with the power out?

Thanks for all the pictures, they are fantastic. :bounce:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Big pics just for you haha. Tank has quit misbehaving and all fared well through the outage. 
I have a single breeding pair right now but the fish in the pics are my future. Only a couple more types coming in then my house is closed.

And I'm sure that dirt tank will burp and fart soon enough LOL.
I put four pb/koi quarters in it today. (but that's a secret)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww.....and I didn't even have to right you a poem or a story. :icon_redf I feel _spechul_. Between yours and nonc's pictures, I'm too excited to get to sleep! 

Wait.....what did you say the dirt tank will be doing??? I'm rethinking this now.  Yea, that's not something a gal wants to hear. Next thing you are going to tell me that I have to start listening to George Michael..... Please tell me the MTS doesn't do such a thing. Haha.

Don't worry, your secret is safe with me.  How many types of angels do you have? I've been looking online tonight and I am shocked that there is so many variations of angels. I didn't realize. I'm looking for the easiest, hardiest types right now to see if I want to take the plunge.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

dirt tanks have been known to sit on the couch and demand beer be brought to them too so be warned.
hum,,, how many types,,,, well lets see,,,,, 
updated another thread tonight too (twice)







it's got pictures


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So I'll have two men in the house now? Great.....LOL.

Yay! I'll check them out tomorrow. I need to subscribe to them as well so I quit missing the updates. Well you night owl, I need to go and fake sleep for the next few hours. The husband says he's tired of sleeping alone with the dogs. :hihi: 

:bounce: More pictures! :bounce:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, those pics are pretty nice. Ima little jealous of the angels. And all of the tanks


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Adding the bookend 75's from the living room this morning with the current tank shots. 
Did a trim yesterday without wrecking the tanks LOL. 
These are my two high tech tanks.

75R
Both the DD males transferred in from the 110g after the spawning war are doing OK with all the girls so far.

























75L
Being next to the window the mirror backing makes this tank even harder to capture.


----------



## Granny (Feb 23, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> 75L
> Being next to the window the mirror backing makes this tank even harder to capture.


Mirror backing? Real mirror? Tell me about that.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Granny,

How many fish do you see? (from post #27 and my favorite tank photo to date on the top tank.)









I ordered locally cut 1/8" glass mirrors and glued them on the back glass of the tanks. 
The 75g tanks were done three years ago. I posted how they were put on the 55g tanks in post #3.


----------



## Granny (Feb 23, 2011)

"Ghostly Angels". That looks really neat! 

So - I called the local glass/mirror shop and asked about price for a mirror cut to fit a 55 gal tank - and he said ONLY $84 - Yikes! Guess I'll stick with my black foamboard from WallyWorld and just enjoy looking at your photos.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Granny said:


> So - I called the local glass/mirror shop and asked about price for a mirror cut to fit a 55 gal tank - and he said ONLY $84 - Yikes!


HOLY COW!!!!
That's twice I've gagged at a price in two weeks.
5/5/08, 1/8" mirror
17.5 x 48 27.00
17.75 x 48 27.00
seamed, tax 3.24
$57.24

2/25/11, 1/8" mirror DSM
2 - 17.75 x 48 38.00 ea.
seamed, tax 4.56
$80.56

guess I won't complain about local pricing

Still no chem readings on the dirt tank nineteen days wet other than a rise in GH. 
Set parameters to 6dGH and 2.5dKH.
Last night tested 9dGH, 3dKH and zero across on everything else. 
???Not a clue on the water staying neutral??? 

First dirt tank I did showed readings in six days and cycled in twelve. Stocked with four fish.

just watching


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

dude holy crap! thats some long hair! and an awesome build! and an awesome boat!

My 10g walstad never showed any ammonia or nitrate after it was setup (unlike the others).


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

hahaha hi nonc, wish I was sure what was going to happen because I need the room. 
My first 55g gave me bad readings for 4 days that would have hurt the fish then the readings went flat so I'm waiting and watching. I did this setup the same way but added 4 qts more on the dirt, sand and the additive layers.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wknd - show off.  I've been wondering, how does the growth rate compare between the two tanks? Any noticeable differences?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi sewing, (ignoring your opening







) with all the fert tabs in the Eco sub both are growing fast and look about the same. 
The baby move worked out great. 
Now that they calmed down and feel safe I can see three wifi's !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Two dark and one blue!
Drapes are closed because I have no rhythm but I'm doin th' dance







LMAO!!!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Just by saying you are ignoring my opening acknowledges it. The wave smiley just confirms it. So what made you want to try eco giving your success with the dirt method and the fact it's free? 

By the way, those are some great pictures you've taken recently even with the mirrors and window, they look good. roud:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah your right on the comment I guess but hey if ya want me to quit sharing pics I won't LOL (you might spam my thread) 

Dirt works I'm completely convinced, but Eco and flourite allow the sharing of plants and dirt doesn't. Speaking of dirt, that storm that knocked out my power had a plus to it because the ants are moved out of my last batch of dirt so I may do MTS again.

sewing did you ever see my black fish tank before it was invaded by albinos?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't worry, I won't spam your thread (for now.) Stupid question, why doesn't the dirt allow you to share plants? You've got my curiosity piked (do you city folk say this?), I'll admit. Yay for ant banishing storms. Better hurry before they come back.

No, I didn't see your black fish tank. And now I want to. I always liked black fish. That would be cool to have all black fish against green plants. That's a brilliant idea.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

maybe because he doesnt like to uproot them???


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Real world events took me away from TPT. nonc answered the question perfectly. (TY)
Sara, Remember that post you really liked about going dirt NPT and what I considered the two big trade offs? This is that second consideration.

_The second major trade off you make is that rooted plants are there to stay. Removing plants with a good root structure is a *HUGE PITA*. _

MTS isn't much better in my opinion after experiencing that too.
Pull a plant,,, do a major WC and clean the tank.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wait, there is a world outside of TPT? Who knew??? 

Thanks you guys. So, I am going to have a mess on my hands when I do trim? (Explain to me why this girl is going the dirt route again?) I've kinda put this out of my mind, to be honest.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

you shouldnt have a problem if you just trim. but topping and replanting can get a little messy.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Roots, it's all about the roots in NPT or MTS.
Roots drag up gobs and gobs of stuff when you pull plants.
Poking new plants in I don't have a problem but pulling them once established,,,,
OMG what a mess.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You guys are making me nervous....seriously. Am I going to regret this? And if I do, can I blame you two? Hahaha, I've got you rhyming in your own journal. :hihi: Just let it be known I didn't start it here. :hihi: Funny thing is when you rhyme things, I can understand them better. What do you do with all the ends? Just cut close to the substrate and let it be?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i dont think you'll regret it. it just takes some getting used to not being able to move things around every other day. and uprooting very very very very carefully.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I've already calmed down the nutrient dosing quite a ways. I'm amazed that I am using less than 1/3 of the amount of fertilizers and nothing is dying or acting different. I like this lower co2, lower nutrient way. Still struggling with the low light. 

Wknd...Mike...my friend. I'll have you know that I have now managed to hurt myself with a pair of wire cutters this afternoon. :hihi: I am sitting here nursing my poor finger that I snipped. So far, this is injury #7 related to the dirt project. This better turn out as good as y'alls or I'm going to cry for weeks. And no one will be on here to pester you guys. It'll be a sad, lonely summer. 

How do you make this diy stuff look so simple???


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> How do you make this diy stuff look so simple???


he's awesome. thats how.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

True. Wnkdracer is _indeed _awesome.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Wknd...Mike...my friend. I'll have you know that I have now managed to hurt myself with a pair of wire cutters this afternoon. :hihi: I am sitting here nursing my poor finger that I snipped. So far, this is injury #7 related to the dirt project. This better turn out as good as y'alls or I'm going to cry for weeks. And no one will be on here to pester you guys. It'll be a sad, lonely summer.


Sewing,,, Sara,,, my friend. Put away the sharp objects and plz just wait a while longer. (soil is already almost a year in the works) I WILL travel beyond Beckley in July if you will just stay out of the ER 'till then.




sewingalot said:


> How do you make this diy stuff look so simple???





nonconductive said:


> he's awesome. thats how.





sewingalot said:


> True. Wnkdracer is _indeed _awesome.


I'll never live up to such high expectations,,, I am now ruined,,, peaked at an early age,,, all down hill from here,,, oh wait! Always use less gas returning to Florida so it's all down hill from there :hihi:


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> dude holy crap! thats some long hair! and an awesome build! and an awesome boat!
> 
> My 10g walstad never showed any ammonia or nitrate after it was setup (unlike the others).


X2


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

now look who's being modest!


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> Sewing,,, Sara,,, my friend. Put away the sharp objects and plz just wait a while longer. (soil is already almost a year in the works) I WILL travel beyond Beckley in July if you will just stay out of the ER 'till then.
> 
> I'll never live up to such high expectations,,, I am now ruined,,, peaked at an early age,,, all down hill from here,,, oh wait! Always use less gas returning to Florida so it's all down hill from there :hihi:


Don't you worry. I'm only allowed to eat with spoons. :hihi: Dude, if you are truly heading up this way, I need to have a list of projects for you ready. For instance, did you know my canopy is still waiting to be finished? I've been grounded from the tools after taking a chunk out of my finger with the cutters. The husband doesn't want me to ruin his tools with blood. :icon_eek:

Dude, do I need to send your wife a WV beaten stick, too? What is it with you guys and compliments. You'd think you've never received them before. :icon_roll


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

boy you sure have a purty mouth.

(WV beatin' stick made me think of that)


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Make it a short list Sara cause it will be a one day visit or my northern relatives will be PEEE OOODDD at me. 

Tank related I'm getting frustrated/confused by the dirt tank.
Tested this afternoon NO2, NH3/NH4, NO3 and still nuttin'
22 days wet.

Doing a WC just to drop the GH for the four housed in it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Just remember, nonc. That movie took place in Georgia. Now _Wrong Turn_, (that was so bad it was funny) was based in West Virginia. :hihi:

Mike, you are too funny. I'm not sure why you feel frustrated with the dirt tank, lol. Maybe all the bad stuff crawled into the eco tank at night given the close proximity and all? How are the fish doing in the tank?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

haha! yeah maybe the dirt's bad joojoo just hopped into the upper tank. The way snails and fish illness can bounce between tanks would make me wonder.
Did the WC and while drawing the tank down I realized lots of diatoms were covering the glass in a thin film. When they came and went in the upper tank diatoms were all over the plants not the glass. I felt better finding the growth because I've been looking for it being typical new tank stuff rather than the unchanging silence. 

Plants are showing growth and fish are fine. 

Water Sprite is going to be a _Water Pest_ before long in both tanks as growth is explosive with I swear both plants doubled in size within a couple days. I need to decide on whether or not to carpet a tank with Crypts again or not. Had two tanks covered in them last year but sold a ton off and only have a few now. (Blyxa replaced it)
Couple of Blyxa placed in the upper tank is doing OK without CO2. Funny but not sure on a direction for these two tanks and didn't realize that until last night. Needed space for fish and wanted to do the SS stand build for some time but the new fish kicked everything into high gear get it done in January.

Bubbles when I poked the sub but nothing huge.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> Water Sprite is going to be a _Water Pest_ before long in both tanks as growth is explosive


 
ahem..... 

i eat water sprite and im starving.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, maybe it travels by metal and just jumped into the tank? Diatoms are a great sign, IMO. Tank sounds like it just matured faster than the others. Is that polygonum k... in your tank, by the way? I love that plant even if I can't spell it.

I don't understand how you all grow these 'easy' plants like water sprite, vals and dwarf sag. Every time I've tried, I got nowhere but standstill plants. And I could grow it's cousin, hygro balasmica like it was going out of style. What is your water parameters set at gh/kh wise? 

Non-c, why don't you two boys swap water pothos for water pest? Sounds like you are both coveting each other's plants. LOL.

I see your direction with angelfish and plecos in the near future. Just call this a lucky guess.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Non-c, why don't you two boys swap water pothos for water pest? Sounds like you are both coveting each other's plants. LOL.


i prefer to be called a man, thank you very much lol.

i'm up for it! -hint-


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry, I used to called my papa _boy_ if it makes you feel any better. Mr. Non-c man it is.  I think you should make some room for that water weed by sending some wonderful, annoying pest some repens. Just a thought. 

Mike, are you going to be selling some of those fish or just building more tanks for them. Cause after looking at your other threads, I'm thinking you'll need a 5000 gallon holding tank before long.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> ahem.....
> i eat water sprite and im starving.


I understand and will save daughter plants for a bag full worth sending.



sewingalot said:


> Yeah, maybe it travels by metal and just jumped into the tank? Diatoms are a great sign, IMO. Tank sounds like it just matured faster than the others. Is that polygonum k... in your tank, by the way? I love that plant even if I can't spell it.
> 
> I don't understand how you all grow these 'easy' plants like water sprite, vals and dwarf sag. Every time I've tried, I got nowhere but standstill plants. And I could grow it's cousin, hygro balasmica like it was going out of style. What is your water parameters set at gh/kh wise?
> I see your direction with angelfish and plecos in the near future. Just call this a lucky guess.


Staurogyne sp was a boomer here in three tanks last year and is disappearing out of the last tank I have any in. Blyxa is doing great in one tank and dying off in another with the same parameters so don't feel like the lone ranger.
Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum' can't spell it right (w/o looking it up) little lone pronounce it LOL (4 tanks have it)
Reopens (everywhere), E. tenellus, Blyxa, Java moss and java fern. The dreaded yet beautiful sunset hygro, two types of Bacopa, D. Sag, and three more I need to dig the name up on. 100% RO, GLA booster to 4dGH, baking soda to 2dKH.
I dose a CSM+B plus Fe solution.
500ml bottle
14.4g CSM+B
35g GLA Fe 11% DPTA (ran out of Rex's 10%) 
30ml Excel (actually Glut)
High techs 5-10ml per day 
Low techs get 15ml once a week (maybe twice)
All other ferts go based on tested levels. WC's as needed NOT scheduled. 2ppm PO4 and 15-30ppm NO3 target. K2SO4 weekly for 15ppm if I don't do a WC. haha you asked GH,KH and I gave ya all of it. :biggrin:



sewingalot said:


> I think you should make some room for that water weed by sending some wonderful, annoying pest some repens. Just a thought.
> 
> Mike, are you going to be selling some of those fish or just building more tanks for them. Cause after looking at your other threads, I'm thinking you'll need a 5000 gallon holding tank before long.


Hmmm, cut down a few trees build a swimming pool for fish,,, nah just need to thin the herd (never keep the kid outta th pool).
Got tons of reopens and feel I know (long distance) some wonderful people but no real "annoying pests".
haha yeah I'm preparing to part with some critters, working on doing that between working and working on tanks and loving my family. Pics tomorrow if it's an easier day. Took about 120 clicks and deleted at least 50. Need to sort and get them uploaded. 
Stuff to do and need some sleep.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love it! I wanted to ask more parameters, but refrained and here you give them all to me. We are going shopping for RO filters now that the tax return came in. We keep it for house repairs, so it kinda fits, lol. I was thinking of cutting the water with tap. But I need to do some more reading on RO/DI water first because I am really getting some conflicting information on the web about what it does and does not do to the water. :help:

Now you sound like me. I must keep 1 picture for every 7 I take.

Awww.....I like that comment "loving my family." 

By the way, after reading your Angel journal again and doing more research, I am deciding that I would not give them an appropriate home. Perhaps in the future, but I think I'll just look longingly at your journals and whimper. 

Funny, I see a pest every time I look in the mirror. :hihi: Anyway, I'll be begging for some repens from someone soon enough. I love poly k. If there is a plant I've been tempted to get again, that's it. I keep trying to tell myself no, but I look at your tank and go......maybe. 

I am getting to the point I am dosing a little bit every once and a while. I keep trying to be more consistent, but I find my patience wearing thin about dosing. The root tabs are helping me forget about it.

Thanks for the water parameter information!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

yea i agree with sara, thanks for all that info!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow man just wow. I always love looking at what people can create with their hands from scratch. I neither have the time, equipment, nor skill to do any of that lol. I would say they are both great looking tanks.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks GNP!
Parameters are staying stable in the dirt tank and growth is fast enough to notice.

SST

























SSD

















poor little thing


































eebbadda eebbadda that's all folks.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So many lovely pictures were posted just for me. :hihi: The tanks look fabulous, wkndracer.  That poly k is soooooooo pretty! I want all of it. How are the fish doing in their new homes?

By the way, I thought of you this weekend when I busted myself in the face with wire strippers and scratched my new glasses. Don't worry, though. Things just went down hill from there. You just might be visiting me in the ER before too long. :biggrin:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Not a full update but doing a hack and whack on the dirt tank.
Things are changing quickly growth wise but parameters have stayed rock solid. Next to no algae and never saw a cycle on chemistry so the tank skipped it.

Floaters exploded covering over 1/2 the tank. (which is great!) Pleco food for free as they rip the roots off everything floating in the grow out tanks and pan.

















Single twig of ricca is already tennis ball size.









Mowing the stems as time allows.









Last WC was 50% on 4/6 for tannins.
Tested parameters 5dGH, 3dKH, PO4 0.75ppm ZERO on all other tests.
Dosing CSM+B w/added Fe weekly and Glut when I remember.
*Omitting no issues from the thread.* This is a worry free dirt tank to date.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

mike those pics are a prime example of how awesome dirt tanks can be... good job man!


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks great bud! You have some nice, healthy plants there...I am definitely looking forward to having some plants in my tanks too!

I wish I could pull a snapshot of this dirt tank from 6 months from now out of the air. Watching it progress and grow is pretty great!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike, my main diy man! I am so excited to see the growth explosion. I think you have the midas touch. By the way, did your dog ever catch a fish in that angel breeder tank?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Fish are once again safe with with visiting knuckle heads back with the owner. :smile:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, glad the fish are now safe and sound. Mikey, where are you?????? I bet you are working. Do I need to tell you about one of the worst movies I've seen in a while? It was called "In the blood." I'll let you google it. That movie was just messed up. I think I need to stop watching tv after 9 pm. :hihi: Actually, I spent like three weeks recently not watching tv and life was so much nicer. So is this annoying enough to bring you out to at least update us on the tank? Huh??? Cause if not, I _did _find a tape of me singing from when I was a kid. And I am not afraid to use it.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Cause if not, I _did _find a tape of me singing from when I was a kid. And I am not afraid to use it.


mike, hold out until she brings out the big guns!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Tank looks great mike!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

nonconductive said:


> mike, hold out until she brings out the big guns!


Hush you - cause I'm not afraid to annoy _you_. Mikey come out, come out wherever you are! *Olly olly oxen free*!!!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ahem. Knock, knock. KNOCK, KNOCK. I demand an update, Mike! I'm going to seriously cry if you don't tell me these tanks are at least still standing.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Last picture was incredible. Quit stalling. I am facinated by the simplicity of a tank that has so much to offer at such a low maintenance to date (hoping that still holds true!).


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

This is by far the most entertaining thread EVER!!! :biggrin:

Crazy tanks! and I love the sheer number. If I were to stay in one spot for a while I feel like thats what my place would look like... just not as neat 

S#!+ now I want to go build something


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

update!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*I'm dying here!!!!!!!!!! But I'll be back*

I’ve been bouncing between 6/12hr days a week and 7/12hr days a week for the last month. 87.5hrs worked this last week and I live 45 minutes from the plant. Start up is scheduled to be this upcoming Friday with the plant online at full load by Monday. I have the fish and weed boxes on life support with that being about it. The plants I sent out awhile back were pulled just to make room for the fish to swim. Tanks have some GDA on the glass with the hygro and reopens building a canopy across the top under the floaters blocking the light. I just can’t get to it right now. The upkeep on the 14 planted tanks is falling behind and my wife and son can only help with some of it.

Next week life will be better :redface:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike, do you ever sleep? You are a trooper! We miss you, but wow....I'm impressed at your tenacity. Now I know why you are using mostly dirt tanks. By the way - thank you for all the plants! They were gorgeous.  Your wife and son must be devoted to you to help maintain all those tanks.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Sara "tenacity" is a nicer way to put it LOL. (I'm just a DDA and that's all there is to it (keeping it G rated)) At home I'm awake for maybe three hours. (glad the plants made it OK)

My family is well,,, my family,,, and family is first :biggrin: But pets once acquired require proper care we all agree on. They've done one major WC on a high tech this year too (first w/o me) and I'm very proud. There's light at the end of the tunnel. 40hrs a week is around the next bend and I can catch up on things. 

Need the time too w/ nonc adding blyxa (maybe) and JamesHockey setting up his angel tank and you ahh you my hillbilly friend with a dirt tank! WoWza! but what an exciting time on TPT these days.

hehe besides I need to expand the pleco pan and SyFy aside,,, I have a plan LOL ----and--- neeeed to get some critters gone and can't PM, purge and ship if I'm never home LOL

G'night Gracie


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Tenacity is my PG rated way of putting that you are a hard worker bee. :hihi: You honestly amaze me that you are able to work that many hours at your trade given that it isn't a desk job. You make me feel bad for complaining about crunching numbers during my busy 70 hour season. LOL. 

I bet your family misses you, so I won't harass you too much for ignoring us. At least you have your priorities right.  

You'll be proud that I learned my first lesson in uprooting plants do make a cloudy mess. 

How many plecos do you have now, 60000?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

mike, i always love reading your posts. your humor is great.

hang in there!


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

ill take some angels and plecos off your hands 



wkndracer said:


> Hi Sara "tenacity" is a nicer way to put it LOL. (I'm just a DDA and that's all there is to it (keeping it G rated)) At home I'm awake for maybe three hours. (glad the plants made it OK)
> 
> My family is well,,, my family,,, and family is first :biggrin: But pets once acquired require proper care we all agree on. They've done one major WC on a high tech this year too (first w/o me) and I'm very proud. There's light at the end of the tunnel. 40hrs a week is around the next bend and I can catch up on things.
> 
> ...


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*I'm BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

No the power plant is not online but I have training starting Tuesday this week WAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Bailed out on the 12hr shift Sunday because my wife is going to Orlando for training through Wednesday. Just me and the boy till then after today.

Sunday at home and the games begin catching up on stuff. :wink:
Did a complete reset on the 20L and did water changes, cleaning the glass and trimming on three 55g tanks today. 

The simple tanks are still here.
Started with the SS rack doing a 50%WC on both tanks. Slight GSA in the upper tank and a bunch of GDA on the glass in both but that was easy.









This was the first WC on the dirt tank. Pulled over 1/2 the floaters but trimmed nothing.

























Received this bulb from a member with a plant purchase and just 'plopped' it in. (no clue)









Knocked back the plants in the top tank to open up the tank and gave the croc skull a java fern crew cut.









I could have skipped the WC on the dirt tank but wanted to clean the glass.









Two months and a week wet.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

tanks look great mike. i bet you're relieved to finally get a break from work!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥LOVE♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ THE TANK!!!!

Dude, I was expecting it to look awful by your update the other day and instead it looks like a cool jungle. I am glad to see you finally got a breather from work. It's good to see you on here. That white angel is so cute I would hug it if it would squish it.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

haha thanks guys. (glad to have time at home)
The upper tank gets light that's wrong some how causing the GSA but the dirt tank just got really crowded. I was planning on adding a 2x T5HO fixture on top but may just change the single bulb to another k rating and run it awhile longer first. Other tanks needing the glass rubbed on and a catch up on the trimming first.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know if it is because my 10k bulb is old or what, but anytime I put that light on, I get algae issues. By the way, your house is amazingly clean. Can I borrow your housekeeper? Very nice!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Rats! I have a new 65k bulb in it and was going to switch it for a 10k

I'll share your post with the maid opps I mean th wife when she gets home Wednesday night. hehe I just looked at the pictures and had great angles on all those shots, all you see is my tank maintenance mess LOL.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't listen to me, though Mike. I've heard that it doesn't matter the kelvins. I think it is more on the fact I am using an old bulb. I think non-c uses them with no issue.

Haha, the last picture shows into the next room, it's immaculate. I seriously need some tips from this wife of yours. My house is never that sparkling.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> all you see is my tank maintenance mess LOL.


 
my wife would approve because you laid a towel down. lol




sewingalot said:


> I think non-c uses them with no issue.
> 
> Haha, the last picture shows into the next room, it's immaculate.


yea i agree, my old lady would approve.

i currently run 1 bank of 10,000k.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*3 Day's off Wahoo!!! 3 days in a row even LOL*

Respect to the Vets! Thank you all!

Changing things up a bit this weekend.
Cleaning the tanks after working 7 days a week for over a month the lids were left off the modified NPT.
The result being several stems poking up and out.









Still not really having a direction for this tank that got me to thinking,,, emerged growth,,, it's been awhile. Changing the lights. 
The GE4xF40PL/AQ-ECO are gone and replaced with two SunBlaze T5HO fixtures.









The shop lights with open bulbs threw sooo much side light (wasted) we kept a black curtain across the front of the tank. 
With the reflectors on these hydroponic lights that ends today. Less power consumption too 108w/160w and better for the tank too.roud:
Moved the curtain to the back and being able to see the surface to me is a huge gain on these tanks. Before and now,,,

















The tank that never showed a cycle LOL.
Growth as it is today with flowers around the corner I'm betting w/65k & 3K combined in the new lamps.

































Bending more SS wire for the hanger modification to work new light on top today too adding 2xT5HO. 
2xT5HO Odyssea fixture 65K and 3k pink for bloom colors. 









Reloaded the old 20L quarantine with plants today too.









The 75R really needs thinning but if I touch it I'll never get all this blyxa back in the 75g foot print. 
Waiting until Sunday or Monday to do this tank so the extra plants can go in SnS. Gave the boy the camera again LOL.
Right front









Center front









Mess on top









FTS

















Hope a member needs a bunch of blyxa LOL

Have to post his fish pics too.

Female with a head hump starting. :iamwithst I know it's a girl cause she's spawned before.









Red eyes in the corner (3 fish)









back to the family day


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

And this is all done without co2? That is amazing, Mike. I love it. By the way, that picture of the white angelfish is to die for. Simply perfect fish. I like the nice color combination of the bulbs. Pretty close to what I am doing, but I have a 4100k in with the 6500k. That blyxa is awesome, lol.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanx:icon_mrgr Dirt tanks are tooooo easy huh? eh,, eh,, so why'd ya wait so long LOL.
The blyxa is just itching to float loose again I just know it. Be the third time, I plant/scape the tank and after a couple months of branching it crowds itself right outta the sub. High light, CO2 lots of ferts what can I say? 

Shoulda done all dirt tanks LOL.
ps. the white angel, there are two actually and they are Paraiba/Blushing


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*SST new fixture*

The new light fixture on the top tank is a cheapie 
2xT5HO Odyssea fixtures can be found new for $66 with bulbs and shipping included. 
Had to try one after finding them for another forum member looking for cheaper lighting options. 
Web ads and touching things just isn't the same thing.
Freshwater/plant version comes with 65k and 'pink' plant bulbs.
Press on bulb sockets/contacts.









Mylar type film reflector material which does indeed redirect very well down to the tank.
The Mylar reflector and the bulbs are held in place by two clear plastic clips.










Reducing the size and heat in the fixture the ballast comes in a separate housing close to the plug with a screw in connector to the rest of the cord and power switch. 
(nice touch (imo))









The wrinkled finish aluminum housing and end caps are very nice. In the future the housing would support adding low profile T5 tombstones if needed. Retro reflectors are available at good prices also if needed via upgrade kit. 
How long these plastic clips and reflector film will hold up to the heat from the bulbs I can only guess until time tells all.

Comparing this fixture to the three Current brand Nova Extreme 4X54T5HO w/4 lunar lights it easily falls far short, but so does the price at $66 shipped as opposed to nearly $300 each on the Currents. 
At only $16 more than the SunBlaze 54T5HO its double the light output. The SunBlaze has a metal reflector integral to the fixture, tombstones and equivalent quality wiring but the end caps are poor and the ballast is a mini and fixed into the housing. Failure on the ballast of the SunBlaze fixture I think would end it. 

With a single year’s service and easy upgrade if faults do occur (imo) it’s still a great value in lighting for the cost. The Odyssea in hand was more pleasing out of the box then my impression of the SunBlaze. Also not saying a failure will happen within a years time but saying even if it did value is there beyond that.

Replacing 4X40T12 with the SunBlaze fixtures put this on top.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Paraiba/Blushing? I'll never remember that. LOL. 

Why wait so long? Cause I was skeered. I will tell you, I am still having to dose with the MTS though. It MAY be because I forgot to add the potash and dolomite, but I must say that depressed me. Next tank, I'm using straight soil.

Nice looking like for a cheapy.  I will tell you the sockets are superior to the Catalina light fixture. In fact, I was really disappointed with how cheap the end sockets were for that brand. They are plugs and when I changed the bulbs, one of them cracked. So for the money, next time, I'll try your method. Although the plastic clips are kind of funny to me. I would have thought they would get too hot for that. Nice touch indeed on the ballasts being housed separately. Seems overall like a good deal. roud:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Why wait so long? Cause I was skeered. I will tell you, I am still having to dose with the MTS though. It MAY be because I forgot to add the potash and dolomite, but I must say that depressed me. Next tank, I'm using straight soil.


Shooting for a 'balanced aquarium' (Walstad Method) I would be depressed if I had to dose but that's not what I have here in rigid format.
Your MTS is CO2 injected right? if so then the soil base is chasing both light and carbon trying to keep up with growth. The SS rack tanks here are both getting Glut almost everyday and my trace soup 2-3 times a week.

I'm not doing a study or test index. Not following a 'method' rather finding/working out a level of tanking that works for my lifestyle.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Makes sense. Non-c said something similar to me a while back and I did turn down the lights recently because of it. I'm going to use less light and dose a couple times a week and see what happens.

You should do a study. Wkndracer's guide to growing a jungle. I'd subscribe.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> You should do a study. Wkndracer's guide to growing a jungle. I'd subscribe.










It's all in my threads already so you have.









Took what I learned on the kitchen tank that follows Walstads method and bumped the base on the new tank with what most add to MTS based tanks. (this thread)
Reviewing her book again the last couple of weeks prompted by a string exchange I came to a surprise realization of sorts. The details of her guided method is a balanced hard water low tech (that is what it is (imo) and what she refers to it as in the book) 
But also included is a wealth of information on both the CO2 produced for the first year by the bacteria and injection effects thereafter is discussed at several points along with dozens of other additives and the effect on the aquarium long term. The inclusion of minerals to increase hardness adding Ca, Fe and Mg are covered several ways including the stuff we all use with MTS and ground shell materials. The biggest change in what I do is maintain soft water for my angels.

PPS and PPS Pro were learned from too (basis of my trace soup) as was EI and Toms methods. K.I.S.S. works :smile:


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Damn Mike, your tanks are stunners as usual. You have such great growth in your tanks that my "high tech" tanks just don't touch.

FYI, I have two Odyssea lights, one 4x24w and one 4x36w and those come with a seperat ballast for each pair of tubes and also include LED lunar lights and they are the same kind of steal the 2 tube one you bought was. I think I paid $74.95 shipped for one and $94.95 for the other. People say the oem tubes aren't the best but for that price you can buy the fixture and replace all of the tubes that come with it with the most expensive ones you can buy and still save lots of money...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder why she promotes hard water tanks? I haven't personally tried too hard of water, but I do add Mg since our water is low in it. Anyway, whatever it is you learned at the kitchen table seems to be working. I am intrigued by your filtration. I see others saying high filtration is important and here you are with a powerhead on a big tank. How do yo do it and maintain algae fee tanks? I personally know your plants are free of algae now.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

DerCribben said:


> Damn Mike, your tanks are stunners as usual. You have such great growth in your tanks that my "high tech" tanks just don't touch.


Hey thanks! :icon_mrgr Now I don't know if you caught the fact I've combined threads into rooms now or not. Way toooo many tanks to track in separate journals anymore so the home office and living room groups are now only two threads. The 75g tanks are injected systems.



sewingalot said:


> I wonder why she promotes hard water tanks? I haven't personally tried too hard of water, but I do add Mg since our water is low in it.


Harder water promotes pH stability and provides minerals for plant growth. Just like your posted reply she works with what she has at her location too. In writing the book it's said her water source was fairly hard also her written opinion is that water is 'softwater' below 8dGH. Really don't want to quote much on her work because my feeling is a single tidbit here and there doesn't tell the story. Her work contains a ton of reference materials and study data but also it tells the story of how she developed her 'method' and fully details what older aquarium keepers termed a 'balanced tank'. Balanced tanking predates all the high tech lights, CO2 injection and digital doda's we can buy today. No high tech/low tech debates when balanced aquarium keeping was a topic. Dig a hole in the cave floor next to the opening where sunlight shines in, add water, weeds and fish and you've got the first NPT aquarium LOL.



sewingalot said:


> Anyway, whatever it is you learned at the kitchen table seems to be working. I am intrigued by your filtration. I see others saying high filtration is important and here you are with a powerhead on a big tank.


Once a system is setup plants do all the work. Unless you kill your bio somehow water movement is all that's needed for a fully planted tank to stay healthy. I see no change in weekly tested results between the sump, canister and simple power head/sponge tanks. Mechanical filtration collects floating leaf litter and the plants do the rest.



sewingalot said:


> How do yo do it and maintain algae free tanks? I personally know your plants are free of algae now.


hahaha girl do I have you fooled or what? LMAO
I've got algae alright and several types at that. I just keep it in check when time allows.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess we are all good at hiding our algae, huh? Except for me, that flaunts it to everyone. :hihi: I must say, that is what draws me to the NPT.

I have softwater compared to that then. As it moves between 6 - 7 most of the time, depending on the rain we get.

How are your tanks doing now that you've had time to sit back and observe? Did they miss you?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Tanks are all happier having some new water and clearing a path for the light to reach the bottom through the plants. Amazing how close things get when stems reach the surface and turn following the light. Makes for great trimmings to pass on though.roud:

Not sure which tank but one is getting new fish today :bounce:
My favorite breeder has sent me some new Koi Angels :icon_mrgr
She has been breeding a group into a new line working towards a higher color coverage. Funny how excited I get over fish these days LOL.
Time was a new hotdog motor for one of my toys was the big event of the day. 

haha now its water weeds and fish


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> Time was a new hotdog motor for one of my toys was the big event of the day.
> 
> haha now its water weeds and fish


thats too funny mike! 

hope your new ones are all healthy & happy.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*not so great pic update*

I purchased 7 cory and placed them in the updated QT tank to find them joining my other fish trying they're best to make me add more tanks LOL.
Found eggs arriving home yesterday.

































Wondering who's th'momma?









Couple pics of the growing angels in the SST.









Hey sewing! look! algae LMAO Cleaning and a couple LFABN will fix it as it's all on the back glass.

WIFI :tongue:


----------



## tkbellwood (May 16, 2011)

Those Cory eggs look fertile too. Of all the fish I have ever bred the Albino Cory was my wife's favorite because she loved seeing the little pink fry wiggling all over the bottom of the fry tanks.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Woo-hoo. You showed me your algae.  I love it! Tell that angel to get out of the way so I can admire it more.  That is a gorgeous fish, I adore black fish. Gimme. 

Why did you have to show me that cory picture? *SNIFF* I want my cories back! So cool. I've often noticed when I get cories from the store and bring them home, it's often enough to cause a breeding spell. Hope some live for you. Too bad you didn't get to see it. It's so cool to watch them carry the eggs in their back fins and the males cleaning off a spot for them. 

P.S. The tank looks great. I'm supposed to be do other things, but I had to stop and check out the journal updates.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Well poo  (no reply needed sewing LOL as currently thats my last 'poo' comment)
98% of the Cory eggs are white today.

But the 75R has it's own problem now.
Big Mutha is at it too today. 

















I'm in no position right now to hatch so the jungle law will prevail.









F.T.S. F.ull T.rim S.eriously plz! LOL









catching up :icon_roll


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*trails in the jungle*

Well I finally had the time to thin things a bit. 
Trimming in a rush I always botch the job so I waited till work slowed down. 
Did pretty good trim and 50% WC on the NPT/SSD then added more fish. 
Currently this is a 'golden' tank. 
Added 5 Platinum Blue (Philippine Blue) from Ken Kennedy's line crossed w/ German Blues. 
A proven mature SV Gold female and two juvenile SV Golds now make up the stocking of this tank.

























Received a bulb from a member awhile back and it seems to like the tank so far. 
IDK what the heck it is?









Leaving the tops off I'm not sure how I'll manage the emerged growth yet. 
Floaters were thinned along with the stems. 
Still waiting to see if anything blooms.

















FTS









The upper tank hasn't received a "tender loving scrubbing" yet LOL 
Enjoy it while it lasts Sara because even though it makes picture taking easier blocking the mirror the algae won't be staying LOL. 
Dosing PO4 and using a scrubby I plan to see it go.









Has anyone else noticed how angels can be complete butts? 
If you've missed that let me share.









Every time I point the camera at the tank they run like its a net!









Even running into the jaws of death LMAO! 
Swim! Swim fast little fish and hide he's got the camera again AUGH!!!!!!
Peekaboo I see you.









FTS


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice, Mike! Loving the FTS with both tanks pictured. I don't know how you manage to grow such pretty plants while working 15 billion hours a week.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Autopilot

I'm not really sure LOL but I think being dirty helps :hihi: LOL
(NPT that is)
Finally got to the 75R hi-tech today and that should make nonc happy because his box was filled and goes out tomorrow.

Before the chainsaw massacre









after









lifted everything but the crypts for a restart. Hoping to stay on top of the trimming.
(until the fall outage season anyway)


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey nice tanks and stand! I like how you used those nuts as light bar clamps. I wish I had a welder, if I bring you a cb750 can you put a hard tail on it for me? :hihi:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

jaidexl said:


> if I bring you a cb750 can you put a hard tail on it for me? :hihi:


That would be chopping a rice classic won't it? :hihi:

Could do it, but you'd be needing a wheelchair if you rode it much after that.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

wkndracer said:


> That would be chopping a rice classic won't it? :hihi:


Ha! Dime a dozen!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*All I want is a picture*

All I want is a picture I like, come on plz give me a break LOL.
Well I chased the fish for three days trying to get the pic I would be happy to post.

My angels can be such little butts!
Seems like they are determined not to have a picture taken and the fins always look nasty curled in travel.

















299 thousand pictures later I feel like a couple are OK.











































Finally and yippie!!! as I chased this one half the night LOL (my favorite of the bunch)


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Those look like sweet pics to me. 6 yrs with angelfish and I have maybe 5 really good shots.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

how about more pics of them blues??? (or was that a different thread?)

that bulb looks like a lotus.

love the emmersed growth. you really hacked that tank back, how long before its a jungle again?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

jaidexl said:


> Those look like sweet pics to me. 6 yrs with angelfish and I have maybe 5 really good shots.


Thankyou:biggrin:



nonconductive said:


> how about more pics of them blues??? (or was that a different thread?)
> 
> that bulb looks like a lotus.
> 
> love the emmersed growth. you really hacked that tank back, how long before its a jungle again?


haha that tank is in another room but I'll backtrack and get a tank shot for ya 

thanxs for the ID roud: if it stays happy in the tank and gets bigger maybe we can figure out what type


and hahaha LMAO again








because I've no clue which tank your asking about??? 
I've been doing a chainsaw massacre on every tank that gets a water change. My pleco pans are *stuffed* with plants even with the blyxa staying in a tub in the kitchen.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i was meaning your before and after shots up above!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> i was meaning your before and after shots up above!


post too fast put keyboard in mouth :redface:

I get 2 1/2 to 3 months on the base/foreground and the stems get trimmed every 2 or 3 weeks on the injected tanks.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This has to be one of the prettiest angel fish I've seen. I want angels again just because of this shot. I love the stern look on the angel's face. Great pictures of the angels, Mike! Can you come take pictures of fish for me?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> This has to be one of the prettiest angel fish I've seen. I want angels again just because of this shot. I love the stern look on the angel's face. Great pictures of the angels, Mike! Can you come take pictures of fish for me?


haha I'll pack the camera along with the other stuff in 2 weeks LOL

Glad you can't see me blush in a web post :redface:

My favorite breeder gets all the credit though as I'm just a good babysitter. *IF* it's a she then she just looks like her big sister.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/f...breeder-rack-babies-2011-a-3.html#post1418837


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Here you go, mr. Mike :icon_redf

Haha, you may have to come visit me at my brother's house. I was just told that I am staying with him starting in about a week and a half for like 10 days straight. The husband's so excited about my trip that's he's already packed my bags. :hihi:

I so want angels every time your journal shows up with new pictures. I normally don't like the long finned ones, but that one is gorgeous.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Sara if you just ask I'll bag and bring a pretty to you just to see you smile


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike, my dear.....smiles are always free. No obligations required.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*sorry not the stand (which is doin fine)*

The 20L stole the show in the living room tonight.









5 Cory and 5 little brown bn and the cory did it again. EGGS!

















this is my thanks for tank maintenance LOL (fingers crossed) but we really need to leave town next Thursday.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

NICE! I love corrys. mine spawned twice yesterday but the stupid serpaes ate them


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay for eggs! I hope they breed for you. I'd love to have a whole bunch of cories. One day I may just get them again. Nice little setup you have there. It's cute.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Good thing for me I'm busy at work LOL or more tanks would push us right out of the house.
With sperate breeding tanks we have good results but in mixed tanks 99% of the time the eggs are just dessert.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*busy days*

Getting ready to run on a vacation and working stupid hrs I did get a couple pics last night while chasing fish.


















FTS









75 right tank


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey wow your tanks are looking nice! I really like the last picture you posted, the hedge in the back right corner is Sweet.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike, when you get back from vacation (if I didn't scare you away from here now, that is, lol), I'll be curious if your tanks will even be able to be seen through. Fantastic pictures as always. Well back to cleaning up. As you now know, we've got our work ahead of us. :hihi:


----------



## maxima308 (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful tanks! Good luck with the spawn! 

How do you vacuum the the substrate on the tanks you have so low to the ground? I have a 10g setup about 4in's off the ground but have a heck of a time cleaning the substrate!

How do you do it Wkndracer?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

maxima308 said:


> Beautiful tanks!
> How do you vacuum the substrate on the tanks you have so low to the ground? I have a 10g setup about 4in's off the ground but have a heck of a time cleaning the substrate!
> 
> How do you do it Wkndracer?


Thanks for the kind words on the tanks. The answer on the question is a 50' hose right out the door and into the yard which puts the tank about 18-20" above the drain end rather than 4" off the floor. HTH

Did a weed whacking butcher job on the tanks opening things back up. Sara guessed right on the tanks getting over grown. Two weeks home and I'm just now happy with them again.

































































Full rack shot from the angle of sitting in my living room chair :smile:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

how did I miss subscribing to this thread?? I've gone through alot of it in the past but never thought too look at the poster name lol. 

Btw, wanna take me fishing on your fish catcher?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The tanks are looking fantastic, especially the top one. I love the ball of java fern. I'm calling you in the fall for some to purchase, lol. I can't get over how quickly those angels are growing. Any of them getting aggressive?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Bahugo said:


> wanna take me fishing on your fish catcher?


Absolutely! haha! just need the release of liability and my wife listed on the will LMAO



sewingalot said:


> The tanks are looking fantastic, especially the top one. I love the ball of java fern. I'm calling you in the fall for some to purchase, lol. I can't get over how quickly those angels are growing. Any of them getting aggressive?


Don't pick on the lower tank! it's not at fault for how it looks after the major trim LOL Blame the barber :icon_roll
Everybody in the upper tank is mellow still but the older quarters in the 75L are starting to get scrappy.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> ]Don't pick on the lower tank! it's not at fault for how it looks after the major trim LOL Blame the barber :icon_roll
> Everybody in the upper tank is mellow still but the older quarters in the 75L are starting to get scrappy.


LOL! I like the lower tank, I am just amazed at the upper tank because it like seemed to explode in growth overnight. It was like -------- and all the sudden it is like ----/ Know what I mean?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> It was like -------- and all the sudden it is like ----/ Know what I mean?


haha

Vern


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Nothing special happening in the rack so I popped a couple pics of the golds while they let me. (finally)


































happy fish


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Awwwww......that is so cute. The last picture is my favorite. I'd love a fish with this coloring and black stripes, please. And thank you.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

stripes are next on list for update


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

wkndracer said:


> Sara, Remember that post you really liked about going dirt NPT and what I considered the two big trade offs? This is that second consideration.
> 
> _The second major trade off you make is that rooted plants are there to stay. Removing plants with a good root structure is a *HUGE PITA*. _
> 
> ...


Great thread 'racer.
The above post really makes me think I won't go with soil for my next big tank. I really like to move plants around. Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm glad that soil has served you so well.

I really like the java fern on foam idea.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey jart Thanxs for the post and glad the info helped. 
Amazons and crypts really made a mess when I thinned things so it just was easier to cut the main root ball out and leave all the runners on larger plants rather than save them for transplanting. Every system of tanking has good points and draw backs with nothing being perfect LOL.

Hey LOVE the SPYvsSPYroud:


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

roud:WOW:drool::drool::drool:

I just read the whole post on these tanks too, and MAN YOU HAVE A GREEN THUMB 4SURE!!!!:bounce:

After seeing who well your plants and fish are doing in the dirt makes me want to change over RIGHT NOW, but I just got all of my CO2 stuff bought and setup!!! But one good thing with the high tech stuff is you can always sell it for most of what it cost you if you take care of it!!!


I am in AWE over your Angels!!!! Seeing Your fish has got me wanting to go all Angels!!!:icon_mrgr

I can't wait to see how they look when they get even bigger! 

AS always, AWESOME JOB!!!!
Take Care,
Drew


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Drew, Gosh! you must have the tanking bug big time to do all this reading LOL

Dirt use doesn't mean low tech! I wouldn't sell anything you've gathered.
For about the first year NPT provides some natural CO2 production for the plants but absolutely ZERO reasons not to gas a dirt tank.
I'm light limiting all but two of my systems so things are slow enough for me to keep up with all the tanks. These in the stainless and the 55g on the black rack are med. to high light as I'm still tuning how high to suspend the fixtures to reduce and help control algae growth. Floaters help with this but not the complete answer, I'm working on tuning.

Dirt is easy, cheap and I'm simply going back to what worked for many, many years using it. The substrate mixture I used in this lower tank should rival any MTS setup for stability of growth with the added benefit of the CO2 generated not to mention skipping the mess, effort and time involved with mineralization.

Posting in another thread about how to add ferts to an existing tank the topic shifted with a single question and the opinions started flying. 

haha it happens. I try to avoid debates but posting fecal matter gets a rise out me sometimes :icon_roll

The posting of a coment that Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix was nothing more than mostly unusable carbon with a tiny mineral component was one of those. I've got 2 years of proof on what it does used in a low tech tank and others have detailed the science involved so the post was opinion and it was wrong.

_Reposting my reply back into my dirt tank thread as the lower tank is a dirt tank after all._roud:

If MG potting mix is what your referring to as a bag of sticks?
I'm responding to that.

"MG organic potting mix is a bag of sticks. They're mostly unusable carbon with a tiny mineral component."
The 'sticks', bark, ground leaf litter and other organic materials contained in the bag do what when placed in an aquarium submerged in water? Bacteria does something with it I can assure you. 
Carbon contained in those 'sticks' is exactly what is released by the bacteria chewing up the organics causing bubbles/gas to be released from NPT substrates. Submerged decomposition/mineralization provides CO2 (carbon) for the plants. 

Without writing a book or stealing another's work here the method of producing mineralized soil for aquarium use deals with exactly this event. The repeated wet/dry cycles accelerates the breakdown of the organics and renders it to the mineral base material. Organics and the associated carbon binding it together are eliminated. This makes the nutrient component immediately available to the plants. But the trapped carbon is lost prior to use. 

Debate continues over which is best or lasts longer which isn't the point of this post. 

Nowhere in any of the discussion of mineralized soils do you read any claims of it providing carbon for the plants. The organic materials which do contain carbon is what the end product of MTS eliminates. But the NPT method provides exactly that, and in my opinion it's more for less effort . Organic materials left in the soil and placed in the substrate are known (proven) to provide carbon via the biological breakdown preformed by Heterotrophic Bacteria. This provides not just CO2 (POC & DOC) but it makes available the N, P, S, C to the plants that was trapped in those 'sticks'.

The submerged decay of organics basically is a time release of all the energy captured in the original growth of the plant materials contained in that bag of sticks back into the aquarium for the plants to make use of it again. 


On the shelf here is D. Walstad's book and it in large part is the basis of this post along with what I've seen in tank here over the years. The information it contains is scientific in nature, verified and (imo) well written. It details and explains directly the topic and error of your statement. 


that was me debating LMAO

Anyhoot hang on to that CO2 rig even if you change your substrate plans :icon_mrgr


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> The hair is a story for several reasons. Grown for 10 years the second time and gone again now for good because it almost killed me riding the M2 rural roads Locks of Love got my tail the next week.


So how about a pic with the new hair cut?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *wkndracer*  
_The hair is a story for several reasons. Grown for 10 years the second time and gone again now for good because it almost killed me riding the M2 rural roads Locks of Love got my tail the next week._




Hilde said:


> So how about a pic with the new hair cut?


Bwahaha sewingalot has seen my ugly mug, why ruin a good thread and have the FBI know where I am?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am willing to sell those pictures at a premium......oh wait. I didn't get any pictures. Hilde - image the same face with short hair. He looks like a West Virginian born and raised. :biggrin: I'm telling you, seeing him hike down the side of the Ohio River just to pick me flowers was enough to make me swoon(and we all burst out laughing at the toxic waste that was in our river now on his shoes). 

But I'll tell you - his wife is very pretty and the better looking one of the two. :hihi:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

ah true LOL


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Life is good / balance*

Haven't really updated anything in nearly a month and zero dramas. haha
Guess I'm figuring out that when it's not broken well,,, don't fix it LOL

My little pea angels acquired from Carol in early January have grown into large quarter size fish.










Favorites are hard to avoid.


























Actually it's a tank of favorites.


































The upper 55g is showing stable growth and a fair amount of color.
The light, 2xT5HO has been 5 1/2" above thank (24 1/2" from the substrate) for a couple months. 
Algae is present but light. Mainly GDA on the glass cleaned about every 10 day's to 2wks. based on the log.









Blyxa 6 months without CO2 :icon_cool

















With the light dosing done with the trace daily and weekly check on NO3 and PO4 levels water changes are roughly once a month.


The lower dirt tank is still well mannered and stable.
Tannins still but reduced now in the depth of the staining.
TDS 277, 4dGH, 3.5dKH, NO3 10ppm, PO4 2ppm I started dosing the water column lightly the end of July  
not for the need of it, but to eliminate the need. 

















Front Rack Shot










:icon_cool


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Those almost the sweetest Harley's I've ever seen but there's just something about orange & black that gets to me.









I new I was going to like this thread the minute I saw stainless stock, grinders and welders, your tanks are really nice without all the high tech gear, I would like to try the MTS substrate on my next tank but I never dreamed of going without a filter, but it works good. The water must be clean because the Angel's seem to be attaching eggs to almost everthing in their paths.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Is it me or is there something attached to that Angel's forehead??? The silver one!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous angels and tanks


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

150EH said:


> Is it me or is there something attached to that Angel's forehead??? The silver one!


haha snail on the glass,,, still like the shot though. (sorry)
EH150 that's a too clean to ride in the rain scooter LOL
If you like orange and black (looks like preferred colors) You'll like my 110g thread as that's where the Koi are currently.

Thanx 2in10 happy with how things are going.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> haha snail on the glass,,, still like the shot though. (sorry)
> EH150 that's a too clean to ride in the rain scooter LOL
> If you like orange and black (looks like preferred colors) You'll like my 110g thread as that's where the Koi are currently.
> 
> Thanx 2in10 happy with how things are going.


One of my co-workers has a nice Harley and he insists upon calling it a 'scooter' as well.

I keep explaining to him that it defeats the purpose of having a Harley if you go around calling it a 'scooter.' You don't want people thinking you have a moped or something.

On the plus side once you fire it up any chance of it being mistaken for a 'scooter' (or anything other than a Harley) goes right out the window.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

> Egg crate worked really well eliminating soil creep along the glass 2yrs. ago so it was used again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking angel pics in this thread!

'Racer I have been thinking about the use of this egg crate for a while.
One of the main drawbacks to using soil substrates is messiness when replanting, agreed?

Then why not lay down a few layers of egg crate over the whole base of the tank... not just the front edge, as you did. 
Then add the topsoil, and make sure it settles into the crate. There should be enough layers of crate so that the soil is enclosed in it.
Now, add a top layer of Flourite, or perhaps an inert gravel.

I really wonder if this would work to eliminate some of the cloudiness that comes with moving plants around.

Thoughts? 

By the way, enjoy the use of "Fraternity of Dirt" while you can. This term was already claimed by my roommate and I in second year college, making reference to the cleanliness of our dorm room. But, in the spirit of the forum, if you remove all instances of the phrase from this site within the next 48 hours, I promise not to sue.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

jart said:


> By the way, enjoy the use of "Fraternity of Dirt" while you can. This term was already claimed by my roommate and I in second year college, making reference to the cleanliness of our dorm room. But, in the spirit of the forum, if you remove all instances of the phrase from this site within the next 48 hours, I promise not to sue.


Bwahahaha! a disclaimer was included 
*'wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT*'

Thoughts,
The only problem with egg crate as a barrier layer comes with the rooting of plants. Being a molded plastic the edges can be sharp too.

Amazon swords or any of the larger plants for that matter grow a large root ball and tap root that develops as the plant increases in size. Think tree growing next to a chain link fence with limbs developing though the fabric. Crypts growing in along the edges in the tanks I've done this on have had the roots shredded when I remove them. Others have used netting or screen as a barrier layer but I believe as with under gravel filter plates the roots get hopelessly wrapped up making an even bigger mess.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

OK thanks for the reply. But I might go a bit further and argue that most people don't move swords and crypts as much as they move faster growing plants that usually have less extensive root systems. I will, however, defer to your experience. I hadn't thought that the edges would be sharp.

You can see I want to come over to the dark side of dirt but I will just have to convince myself a bit more first :icon_twis

Regards.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey I just stumbled on this thread and wanted to say nice tank and build. Very interesting and informative which is good because I learned a few things. Enjoy.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Crypt wendtii may not be considered fast growing but it has grown to climb over each other in my dirt tanks. Plants packing together to a point where it interfered with new growth so I felt I had to thin. (enriched substrate :biggrin

Not wanting to dissuade anyone from trying a naturally enriched base but not wanting to gloss over any of the trade offs either. Amazon swords are only one of the plants many tank early on only to find it grows to large dominating the tank, then how to deal with it? Yank it? OMG what a mess with an NPT base (been there, done that). Even after reading cautions others have posted with comments about the mess having learned first hand too. If my threads lead someone into throwing dirt into a tank I want enough information in them that if read the surprises are few. While disruption of the capping materials can be a mess that really isn't that big a drama if handled right. 

I used the egg crate to stop the soil / gravel creep along the edge and it did so I'm happy with that. Some said it would still migrate and show though the glass which after 2yrs in another tank it didn't so that worked. Is doing the entire tank too much of a good thing? idk but just think it could complicate further any scape changes. Honestly can't see it as eliminating any of the clouding that occurs removing rooted plants because the roots will still drag up attached soil materials. Damage is added to the plants pulling the roots through grating or torn off and left in screen materials if root bound. 

For me using dirt is all about K.I.S.S., easier is better and having the maintenance requirements simple keeping up with my tanks. Finding how much light I can push without problems is where I'm at now, feeling like I figured out how to feed the plants using dirt as the primary source. It's the oldest method of tanking and here we are in the 'new age' learning about it LOL

thanks for the comment Uptown glad you liked the thread :smile:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> Not wanting to dissuade anyone from trying a naturally enriched base but not wanting to gloss over any of the trade offs either. Amazon swords are only one of the plants many tank early on only to find it grows to large dominating the tank, then how to deal with it? Yank it? OMG what a mess with an NPT base (been there, done that).


Tiger lotus's are also a ungodly mess in a dirt tank. When I uprooted it too send it off the roots were spread throughout the whole entire tank, not exaggerating, this was in a 29g tank so 30" by 12" (If I remember correctly off the top of my head). 

I never understood why people said "Dirt is not for people who like too move plants around" until the first time I moved things around. All my plants had great roots in dirt, but when I do another dirt tank there will definitely be plants I would avoid if I was going to plan on rearranging in the future.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Just a whats up today update.

I shifted critters around before vacation in October and about half the DDV from the last spawn were moved into the dirt tank so bottoms up LOL










Top Tank










Blyxa in a non injected tank.










Full Rack










easy update on easy tanks :smile:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That top tank is filled out a lot. Did you add more plants or is it me? Nice co2 free blyxa. Are you still dosing?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey there! thanks for the visit, every other day now it gets the CSM/Fe soup and a little glut so I've cut back on the amounts.
same plants just getting thicker.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I like the light in the top tank too, it is a little more subtle but I like the color cast, very green. Someone redid one of my FTS and said my camera WB was off but it's just my light in the tank, it has a very yellow cast more like you bottom tank. Now if you tell me it's the same fixture and bulbs I'll have nothing left but to gouge out my eyes.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

hahaha leave your eyes alone.
while it's the same bulbs paired in the fixtures the upper tank was 70% covered by floaters when pictured here and the lower tank was just cleared of frogbit.


----------



## Dog (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice tanks. I have built a few "water toys" I HATE winter.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

now that's trouble roud:

based on the frog method my 18'MTV w/2.5 modified Merc made me a big frog in a little pond :hihi:.

that's a big frog in any pond.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you for documenting this; It was a fantastic read. 

I'm very impressed with this entire setup.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

How are the tanks doing? Your tanks really show what a low tech tank can look like. Love your tanks and ideas.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

fishboy199413 said:


> How are the tanks doing? Your tanks really show what a low tech tank can look like. Love your tanks and ideas.


Thanks for the post and sorry for the late reply.
Tanks are almost balanced and easy peezy.
Simple trim and a little dosing. Current pics.




























I did have to thin the blyxa about 3 weeks ago. :smile:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice! two threads in one day!

looks jungle-y in there.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

more2come


----------



## Spreewell (Jan 15, 2012)

You are perfect


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Mmm, your tanks look delicious!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike, I expect an update or I'll package up a box of tiger mosquitoes and have your lovely wife release them on you after you fall asleep.

Also, how do you keep your powerhead from clogging with the mulm in your sponge? Mine crawled to a standstill, I cleaned it out and it's doing it again not even a week later. It's a Marineland 660R and I've never had an issue with my aquaclear, but I'm using that on my 15 or I'd switch over. Any tips oh master of using simple filtration?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi trouble, Thinking once you clear the fines out of the water column you'll get more run time without cleaning. The Marineland 660R is slightly larger (I think) than the maxi jet 400's used on most of my tanks. When they quit throwing bubbles I clean the sponge but it's not often as I don't feel bothered by it. Even done every 2 weeks it's easy.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

My issue is the placement. I so successfully hid it that I have to tear down part of my tank to get to it. I'm wondering if a different pore size might help extend it a bit. That was a great plan on hiding it. LOL.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> My issue is the placement. I so successfully hid it that I have to tear down part of my tank to get to it. I'm wondering if a different pore size might help extend it a bit. That was a great plan on hiding it. LOL.


I'd stay with what comes in the 660R kits. Going smaller pore I've had the molded plastic on the impellor magnet melt into a blister due to heat from restricted flow. :eek5: (only happened once)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

If it can happen, it'll be me. Thanks, Mike. Now to stop hijacking your thread.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*overdue update*

Left the plants go *WAY* to long without a trim. Did a monster weed killing trim.
Moving things around the top tank is now all Philippine Blue Smokey Veils.









PB

































Still Double Dark on the bottom.
One of these guys won a photo contest last month for me.
The prize was 8 more angel fish for my tanks LMAO! 
*BUT* they are 8 fish with genetics I haven't had before including glitter and albino phenotypes. (for another thread being in another tank :hihi: )


----------

